# Chemical Free Beekeeping Conference



## alpha6

Thanks for posting this Michael...I am going to try and work out getting up there for it.


----------



## Michael Bush

*Michael Palmer added as another speaker*

We have a couple more speakers added:
o Laura Tyler www.sisterbee.com
o Michael Palmer


----------



## Michael Bush

The deadline for registration is November 14, 2008 and not many people have registered yet. It would be helpful if you plan to go if you could registered.

http://www.bushfarms.com/NE_BeekeepingConf_Nov08_web.pdf
http://www.bushfarms.com/organic_beekeeping_meeting.htm

Updated speaker list:
o Dee Lusby
o Dean Stiglitz 
o Laurie (Ramona) Herboldsheimer
o Corwin Bell
o Michael Bush
o Laura Tyler
o Michael Palmer

It would be worth it to hear any one of the speakers.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

*Kalaka?*

I plan on coming. 

Anyone in the south Kansas or Ok area want to share a ride?


----------



## riverrat

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> I plan on coming.
> 
> Anyone in the south Kansas or Ok area want to share a ride?


you drivin or am I


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

I rode with you before, I'm OK with that.


----------



## walking bird

Hey, can you swing by SoCal on your way? 

Seems like all the good stuff happens out in the midwest.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

Start walking, bird. You wouldn't want to ride with a couple of ******** with guns and a plastic Jesus on the dashboard anyway. :no:


----------



## Michael Bush

Southeast Community College
Continuing Education Center
301 S. 68th Street Place
Lincoln, NE

Cost: $95 

Friday November 21 Check-in 11:30 a.m.
Noon-5 p.m. 

Saturday November 22 Check-in 7:30 a.m.
8 a.m.- 5 p.m.
Lunch provided 

Sunday November 23 Check-in 7:30 a.m.
8 a.m.- Noon 

For more information, contact:
Nancy Holman
Southeast Community College
402-437-2712
1-800-828-0072, ext. 2712
[email protected] 

Registration Deadline: November 14, 2008. Don't wait too long! 

The Nebraska Beekeepers Association is having a conference on chemical free beekeeping. Current speakers confirmed are: 

Dee Lusby 
Dean Stiglitz 
Laurie (Ramona) Herboldsheimer 
Corwin Bell 
Michael Bush 
Laura Tyler 
Michael Palmer 
Subjects:

Small cell beekeeping 
Experiences in natural cell beekeeping -- Dean Stilgitz 
Top bar hives --Corwin Bell 
Natural cell size and Varroa -- Michael Bush 
Small cell management -- Dee Lusby 
Pathogens or beneficial microbes? --Laurie (Ramona) Herboldsheimer 
Wintering nucs --Michael Palmer 
How I rear queens --Michael Plamer 
See the film "Sister Bee" and talk to the creator --Laura Tyler


----------



## riverrat

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> Start walking, bird. You wouldn't want to ride with a couple of ******** with guns and a plastic Jesus on the dashboard anyway. :no:


Hey Bill if we talk him into putting dog after his name we could possible use him on the way. WE could sit in the truck and he could pick up the birds we get off the high wire.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

Not a bad ide since youn' shot your last bird dog fer runnin' off.


----------



## Michael Bush

Don't forget! This Friday is the deadline for registration for this.


----------



## Michael Bush

In case you missed the registration deadline, we've gotten permission from the college for people to register at the door, they just won't get food.


----------



## sierrabees

You don't really want to swing by Southern Calif. UC Davis is in the northern part of the state where you can actually breath the air, not to mention a lot closer to where I live.

Seriously, assuming that there will be a lot of printed material used in the presentation have you considered having some one collect it and make it available for a price. If that happens, put me on the list.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

Doh! :doh: I missed the deadline.  But I will be there!  

Hey Rat, call me about the ride.


----------



## deknow

doug, the plan is to videotape the presentations and put them up online for free (as we did for the organic conference last year...and will do again this year). at some point, a higher quality dvd might be available for a price, but i think i speak for everyone that we would all rather see the information get out there than sell it. it does cost me something to do this, but it is my pleasure.

obviously, if any presenters object, i would never post or distribute (or even videotape) their presentations without permission. ...and i would make any accommodation to edit out anything sensitive (ie, i've turned the camera away from the screen when unpublished data was presented).

as far as written material, it's pretty straightforward for powerpoint presentations to be put online if provided by the presenter. i'll be happy to host any relevant material provided by the presenter...but some things are copyrighted..ie, ramona will have a rather large binder with her research (articles, studies, etc) for people to look through if they are interested...but it is outside of our rights to republish this stuff.

given what it takes to videotape (a single mini dv camera), and post online (google will host low quality video of any length for free), it seems to me a crime for anyone to charge for such things, unless the presenter gets a cut.

deknow

btw, the organic beekeeping conference presentations are all available on our website:
http://BeeUntoOthers.com/


----------



## Michael Bush

Gas is very low now (comparatively)... IMO it would be worth the drive for anyone in a 600 mile radius. That would include Denver, Rapid City, Sioux City, Minneapolis, Chicago, Des Moines, the Quad cities, St. Louis, Little Rock, OKC, KC etc.


----------



## Michael Bush

A synopsis of the meeting is listed here:
http://www.bushfarms.com/organic_beekeeping_meeting.htm


----------



## Chef Isaac

how are the meeting Michael? Who will be talking and presenting at the next meeting?


----------

